# my first signature



## 1234turtles (May 6, 2011)

my first signatures made by myself.
tell me which is better and what i can improve on.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 6, 2011)

It's a little big... don'tcha think?


----------



## 1234turtles (May 6, 2011)

yeah i know im going fix that


----------



## Vigilante (May 7, 2011)

Fire soul looks better.


----------



## wasim (May 7, 2011)

the text ain't visible !


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 7, 2011)

1st one cuz its matching with your avatar.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 7, 2011)

I can't see both??? Tha hell's wrong with that? Is it some server thing??? All I see is a frog frozen in a block of ice???


----------



## Shockwind (May 7, 2011)

The 1st one.


----------



## overlord00 (May 7, 2011)

first one is much better


----------



## gameandmatch (May 7, 2011)

I say second one


----------

